# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H52: Puzzled By Lack Of Info. Assist Please

## C-in-fl-usa

My maternal line ends with H52. I can find very little on this haplogroup which arose from H. I am not informed enough on mtDNA to grasp this. Wikipedia says: mitochondrial DNA is* inherited* *only from the mother's ovum*. There are theories, however, that paternal mtDNA transmission in humans can occur under certain circumstances

My DNA was done by Genographic Project 2.0 showing an "H" followed by *H52* ...does anyone have the information on H52

*http://7es.us/h52.jpg*

----------


## LeBrok

> My maternal line ends with H52. I can find very little on this haplogroup which arose from H. I am not informed enough on mtDNA to grasp this. Wikipedia says: mitochondrial DNA is inherited only from the mother's ovum. There are theories,* however, that paternal mtDNA transmission in humans can occur under certain circumstances*
> 
> My DNA was done by Genographic Project 2.0 showing an "H" followed by *H52* ...does anyone have the information on H52
> 
> *http://7es.us/h52.jpg*


It is an interesting and theoretically possible case. There are known cases of maternal cells fusing to fetus, in early stage, and creating a hybrid individual. There is a possibility, however small, that fathers stem cell could fuse with fetus too and to be incorporated in many organs throughout a body. Later, depending on a part of body DNA is being sequenced from, the results can vary dramatically.

Sorry, I can't help you with H52.

----------


## motzart

Thats crazy that there are 52 defining mutations on the level right under H, talk about a star burst.

----------


## brianco

More:

http://www.phylotree.org/tree/subtree_R0.htm

H1c3 'cousin' 

Maybe the next poster on here will be H1c3b1  :Smile: 




> Thats crazy that there are 52 defining mutations on the level right under H, talk about a star burst.

----------


## gigrant74

> More:
> 
> http://www.phylotree.org/tree/subtree_R0.htm
> 
> H1c3 'cousin' 
> 
> Maybe the next poster on here will be H1c3b1



Apparently I'm H2a3b, which is depressing as there's no info on my group either. I'm guessing it is geographically based near the Austrian-Czech border but I've got nothing else.

----------

